# Morel carver



## Mntn Man (May 17, 2011)

I have been watching his progess. I'd love to bring him a huge cedar stump and have him carve it. I don't know how cedar carves, though.

Man carves massive morel


----------



## cowboyvet (May 17, 2011)

cedar carves great, at least with a saw.

He sure spends a lot of time at it. 200 hrs for one mushroom. I could do the whole thing in an afternoon with a chainsaw only. He must really enjoy beating on it with a hammer to cut all of that with a chisel. Serious stress relief or he needs lots of time away from the house.


----------



## Mntn Man (May 18, 2011)

cowboyvet said:


> He sure spends a lot of time at it. 200 hrs for one mushroom.



That is his total time on the three total. I imagine a lot of it is thinking and tinkering with chisel design. I don't know him personally, but I hear he builds and donates a china hutch every year for the church bazaar. They say his work is very good. 

I'd love for ya to carve me one in cedar with a saw, heck, maybe I'll try it on a smaller scale.


----------



## cowboyvet (May 18, 2011)

I think I'm a little to far away for me to do it but you could. Shrooms are one of the easiest beginning carvings to try. Start out with it upside down and carve the stem and the bottom of the bell first. Then flip it over and finish the top. Get the full shape first then start the honey combs using the tip of the saw. Just be careful of kick-back keeping the back of the saw low. Of course you must post pics here when done.
Good luck


----------

